# Osha 10 and Osha 30 certifications



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I tried Osha's website, enough info to make you dizzy, but couldn't find what I was looking for.

Osha has classes just for construction personnel called Osha 10 for workers, and Osha 30 for supervisors.

Does anyone know who needs this certification, I heard it is only for work on Federal projects, but then heard it will become mandatory for all projects.

Does anyone have this certification, and when it is required?


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

I heard that you can take those classes online. As far as requirements for the most part I would think it would be companys having their employees taking the course to reduce injuries...

Bob


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

https://secure2.360training.com/vu3/index.cfm?event=asvHome&asvID=7291&cid=115


----------



## CATHEYCCSFUSA (Dec 28, 2009)

Pearce Services said:


> I tried Osha's website, enough info to make you dizzy, but couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> Osha has classes just for construction personnel called Osha 10 for workers, and Osha 30 for supervisors.
> 
> ...


********************************************
It is NOW per the state & federal regulatory required by General Industry, Commercial Construction, Manufacturing, etc. Check your state regs., but whatever federal requires is usually a mandate in your state. Skip the 10 and take the 30-Hour. It covers all requirements. Call your local OSHA office...They will be more than happy to help you and you don't even have to tell them who you are!! Feel better? Have a good one.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a pretty old thread.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

As a contractor you can be certified then you can have safety classes once a week on your job, using OSHA material they will supply you. Have everyone sign off after they've read the safety bulletin. That way your workers are staying abreast with OSHA requirements.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

CATHEYCCSFUSA said:


> ********************************************
> It is NOW per the state & federal regulatory required by General Industry, Commercial Construction, Manufacturing, etc. Check your state regs., but whatever federal requires is usually a mandate in your state. Skip the 10 and take the 30-Hour. It covers all requirements. Call your local OSHA office...They will be more than happy to help you and you don't even have to tell them who you are!! Feel better? Have a good one.




BS you can not skip 10 and go to 30. Frankly I think you online osha cert pushers are hucksters. The certs you put out are not worth the paper you print that bs on. 

I know for a fact that in WA to take OSHA 30 you have to have taken OSHA 10 first. And to be valid it has to be with the same instructor with in 6 months. 

I have said this before you one of your competitors and they didn't respond. Why because what I say it true.

If someone is serious in these classes check with your local LnI or OSHA office to find a qualified instructor.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

This thread is ancient but what the heck. I got my 30 hour card, didn't need to bother trying to get my 10 hour card, and it wasn't a big deal at all to get.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

the carpenter's union offers the class free for members so i signed up last week.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I have also completed the OSHA 30 in the classroom with an OSHA instructor with out the OSHA 10 course. The instructor also said that the 10 course will be phased out soon.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

You do not need to take the osha 10 to take the osha 30. In fact I have the osha 40 hour/hazwoper training and I didnt need to take any of those classes.

Now there are some classes out there that are different. There are two classes for asbestos workers in the state of Michigan. One is the asbestos workers card, the other is the supervisors card. You can have taken the workers card, and go to get the supervisors card, you need to take the entire supervisors card. Even though it covers the same information in the regular card. I believe the supervisors card is another 8-16 hours of class. So most companies have just been sending their employees through the supervisors class.


----------



## Donneania (Jun 15, 2010)

I am an OSHA Authorized trainer and provide the 10 and 30 hour Construction safety training. You can skip the 10 hour training and take the 30 hour training, however if you have taken the 10 hour training, you can get an additional 20 hour training from the same trainer to add up to 30 hour training also. Federal projects require the 30 hour for supervisors and competent person, however most Commercial GCs require more stringent rules to have 10 hour training for workers and 30hour training for supervisors. Check your States OSHA regulations which may be more stringent than the Federal OSHA guidelines.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i had to take the 30 hour course in college. it was part of the course credits.
when i started at W-T everyone had to take the 10 hour.
i also took the MD soil erosion control course (forgot whats they call it).


----------



## HenryWilter (Sep 15, 2010)

*OSHA 10 and 30 Hour Outreach*

Yes, you can take the OSHA 10 and 30 hour courses online - they are more affordable than on-site training, but some people still prefer / learn better in a hands on / on-site learning environment. YMMV.


----------

